# UP Aqua A-165 Regulator



## faizal (19 Jul 2012)

Has anybody used this regulator before? 

It has an adjustable working pressure knob .I've heard that we need to be careful when we are adjusting the delivery pressure knob though, as one can spoil the regulator gauge if done wrongly?

Seems like a nice addition to the UP aqua inline atomizer


----------



## Alastair (19 Jul 2012)

I originally had the one prior to this the a164 which had to be adjusted with an Allen key but it was a great little reg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Jul 2012)

Hi faizal

I've been using it for a couple of weeks in combo with an up-aqua inline atomizer. I eventually managed to calibrate it to my liking (working pressure on 2kg/cm) delivering about 2 bubbles of CO2/sec, and then for some reason it went haywire on me and started to deliver 4 bubbles/sec.  So I had to readjust the needle valve and start re-calibrating it all over again. Seems alright at the moment, but I'm keeping a weather eye on it.

I'd be interested to know if anyone else has had a similar experience, with this model or any other CO2 regulator.

Tim


----------



## chrisjj (19 Jul 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I originally had the one prior to this the a164 which had to be adjusted with an Allen key but it was a great little reg.



Which I now have!

And I'm very happy with it.


----------



## faizal (21 Jul 2012)

Cheers everyone,...  I had just placed an order for the A- 165. The supplier told me that they had problems with customers complaining about the O-ring of the A-164 getting damaged whenever they removed the regulator from the co2 cannister prior to refilling. 

Has anyone faced similar problems with their A-164?


----------



## DeepMetropolis (28 Dec 2018)

Sorry to bump up this old thread but I have the A-164 reg. But it isn't stable at high dosing rates had me a new one posted from the supplier but it keeps changing the flow rate over time. Also working pressure on the gauge isn't stable.. it keeps going up and down don't know if this is normal?
I wonder if I replace the needle valve for a camozzi one the problem of the flow changing over time is solved?


----------

